# Control remoto con registros 74hc165 y 74hc164



## mak22 (Ago 8, 2006)

la idea es setear un codigo con unas llaves se cargan al registro de paralelo serie 74hc165 las tramite por medio de un cable (en un futuro sera un led infrarojo) y lo resive un registro serie paralelo 74hc164 y estos datos son comparados con un comparador de 8 bit's lo cual tendre el mismo codigo con el quie mande.

Bueno esta es la idea pero tengo problemas con el registro paralelo serie 74hc165, no se porque pero no metransmite los datos uso un oscilador 555 y este oscila lo mas bien lo comprobe con un osciloscopio. el datasheet es este. 

http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/S/N/7/4/SN74HC165N.shtml

necesitaria alguna ayuda de interpretacion de este mismo, que es por eso que no me funciona

desde ya gracias.


----------



## mak22 (Ago 10, 2006)

Bueno gente encontré el problema, no venia por el lado de la interpretación de datos, sino que era generado por el tipo de llaves que elegía el código, me producción mucho ruido por eso no transmitía Bien los datos..
bueno al quien le interese puedo publicar el circuito ...


----------



## Dextrom (Ago 17, 2006)

o sino mandalo a mi correo ke me gustaria ver y de repente mejorlo, Gracias.
No se permite publicar correos
/*******************************************************************\
' Bueno gente encontré el problema, no venia por el lado de la interpretación de datos, sino que era generado por el tipo de llaves que elegía el código, me producción mucho ruido por eso no transmitía Bien los datos..
bueno al quien le interese puedo publicar el circuito ...  '
/*******************************************************************\


----------



## roberto moreno (Ago 17, 2006)

mejor súbelo para que todos lo podamos ver, ese efecto segurmente te lo provocó un rebote, por eso casi siempre que se usen interruptores hay que agregar una red "debouncing"


----------



## dabsoft (Ene 22, 2008)

HOla yo ando trabajando en algo similar
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/viewtopic.php?p=84212#84212
pienso usar matlab para enviar los datos pero tengo el problema que nesecito que los datos que se envien y se conviertan en paralelo se conserven hasta que se envien datos de nuevo a traves del cable serie... mirando el datasheet y considerando que la linea de datos serie se pone en nivel alto cuando no se esta enviando nada .. entiendo que se reemplazaria toda la información en el  74HC164 y eso es lo que no quiero.. alguna forma de mantener los datos alli?

yo en el foro publique un circuito que cumple esta funcion pero pienso que la implementacion es compleja para no subirlo de nuevo aqui esta https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=7054 un profesor me comento que es posible que exista un integrado que tenga todo implementado? alguien sabe algo?
por otra parte si me pueden enviar el diagrama del circuito o publicarlo se los agradeceria..


----------

